# Canadian visa for Pakistan citizen in UAE



## knowsy bugger (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, I am a canadian citizen and was born in Pakistan. I do not have pakistani passport and want to get pakistani visa from dubai in order to visit pakistan. Can someone tell me please that what exactly i need to do?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Visit the Pakistani embassy in Dubai and apply for a visit visa. You fill out the application online, print it and take whatever the website you need along with you and apply in person. I think they can issue one within a week.

You must be a UAE resident in order to apply for a Pakistani visa from the embassy here. If you are not a UAE resident, then you have to apply from the Pakistani embassy in Canada.

GL


----------



## knowsy bugger (Jun 13, 2012)

*Mr*



w_man said:


> Visit the Pakistani embassy in Dubai and apply for a visit visa. You fill out the application online, print it and take whatever the website you need along with you and apply in person. I think they can issue one within a week.
> 
> You must be a UAE resident in order to apply for a Pakistani visa from the embassy here. If you are not a UAE resident, then you have to apply from the Pakistani embassy in Canada.
> 
> GL


Thank you for you reply. This is not mentioned on pakistani dubai consulate's website that they will only entertain UAE residents. I have seen pakistan high commission in london's website and there they have mentioned this but certainly not in dubai consulate's website.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

knowsy ****** said:


> Thank you for you reply. This is not mentioned on pakistani dubai consulate's website that they will only entertain UAE residents. I have seen pakistan high commission in london's website and there they have mentioned this but certainly not in dubai consulate's website.


During the process of getting my visa, I was told this was a restriction but I don't remember if it was written on the application or if I was told in person.

Regardless, from the different visas I have processed, it's fairly standard for embassies based in UAE require you to be a resident to reduce the work load or the ease of confirming information etc.

You can call the Pakistan embassy to be sure ... I called a few times and they surprisingly picked up to answer questions. Or just go down there and ask in person. Since you have a Canadian passport, you go to a different window vs. the Pakistani passports holders and there's usually no lineup at this window.

Enjoy! The embassy is a dump!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

knowsy ****** said:


> Hi, I am a canadian citizen and was born in Pakistan. I do not have pakistani passport and want to get pakistani visa from dubai in order to visit pakistan. Can someone tell me please that what exactly i need to do?


If starting a thread please use a proper heading that explains what you are asking about.

I have edited the title on this thread as 'Mr' as you wrote was of no help to anyone.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If starting a thread please use a proper heading that explains what you are asking about.
> 
> I have edited the title on this thread as 'Mr' as you wrote was of no help to anyone.


Yes - the previous title was pretty bad and I randomly landed on it but you might want to update the title once more ... I believe what he's looking for is: "Pakistani visa for Canadian citizen".

Cheers.


----------



## unique460 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am a Pakistani and i live in Dubai.I work in Dubai intl airport as airside operator.I also i have UAE heavy truck driving license.I really want to go canada for a work.Anybody can plss advise me how to go canada from Dubai and whats the process.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

unique460 said:


> I am a Pakistani and i live in Dubai.I work in Dubai intl airport as airside operator.I also i have UAE heavy truck driving license.I really want to go canada for a work.Anybody can plss advise me how to go canada from Dubai and whats the process.


Actually - Heavy truck drivers are in demand in Canada (sometimes). 

PM me and I'll send you contact info for someone who might be able to give you some high level guidance for free.

You're a new user so you'll need to post at least 5 times before you are able to use the PM feature on this forum.


----------



## unique460 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Canadian visa from Dubai*

My friend as u told i am a new user so i dont know how to post on this site i am trying but till yet i am not successful.Can u plss give me ur other contact e.mail so bcoz i shall contact with u.Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Friends, 

I am living in UAE all my life on Residential Visa from my father, I am from Pakistan, I am working with a good company for past 4 years and also getting my masters which is expected to finish in October 2015

I want to apply for Canada Visa just for Visit and I don't have anyone there, it is just for site see and a tour.

Please tell me:
1) Documents required?
2) Website where to apply?
3) Bank Statement/ how much amount in UAE Dirhams?

Appreciate if anyone can Guide/help?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

fari_670 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I am living in UAE all my life on Residential Visa from my father, I am from Pakistan, I am working with a good company for past 4 years and also getting my masters which is expected to finish in October 2015
> 
> ...


Here you go...

Canada Visa Information - U.A.E. - Home


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

w_man said:


> unique460 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Pakistani and i live in Dubai.I work in Dubai intl airport as airside operator.I also i have UAE heavy truck driving license.I really want to go canada for a work.Anybody can plss advise me how to go canada from Dubai and whats the process.
> ...




How can message you back ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

fari_670 said:


> How can message you back ?


You've resurrected a FOUR year old thread. I think the poster is long gone.


----------

